# All Illinoisians..........call your state representatives



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Cougar Mag said:


> and let them know you do not want them supporting the governor's plan to cut the DNR by 40%. This means DNR employee job cuts, state parks and public lands suffering, not to mention what this will further do to the wildlife management here in Illinois that is on a downhill course.



WHAT! He's making more cuts????? 

He just cut them 25% a few years ago. We need to impeach the bass turd and send him packing back to his Chicago alderman father-in-law.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Call Obama he will help if you vote for him oooooooops wrong liberal


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Cougar Mag said:


> and let them know you do not want them supporting the governor's plan to cut the DNR by 40%. This means DNR employee job cuts, state parks and public lands suffering, not to mention what this will further do to the wildlife management here in Illinois that is on a downhill course.



Do you have more info? I'm not finding anything.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

http://mywebtimes.com/ottnews/archives/ottawa/display.php?id=353843


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Didn't IL just raise their hunting license fees? Especially NR fees? If they are cutting DNR by 40%, what are they spending the inceased fees on? Certainly not wildlife projects.


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Idiot .... OOps i mean govenor wants to provide free health care to all residents.

Also we (Illinois) spent something like 3.5 billion a year giving welfare to illegals - who also get special low interest loans to buy houses, and free health care.

By the time his term is up in 2010 there most likely will not be a Department of Natural resources.

Oh yeah - last year we paid over 10K to the director of DNR (Sam Flood) to travel from home to the office IN A STATE ISSUED CROWN VIC. The state gives him $550 a month to help with the rent on his apartment that he stays at 2 or 3 days a week. Quad Citys newpaper broke that story on 2/20/08.


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

thank you chicago (dumb ass's)


----------



## gbtrooper (Mar 2, 2007)

*Killing us!*

They are killing the non-residents up there. I know a lot of residents dont like us non-resident hunters, but we provide a HUGE asset to the economy. I believe us non-residents should be allowed only 1 buck, but I also believe 1 license should cover bow and gun. What would it hurt to have a $400 license that was good for 1 buck? You kill your buck with a bow, you're done. You kill it with a gun, you're done. This system is working GREAT in KY and OH. I LOVE hunting in IL. I have done so for several years on land we lease, but how much more can they keep putting on us??? I think they want us out and that Governor is a TRUE IDIOT!!!


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*That's why I hunt where I live *

with the exception of a trip now and then down to SC. I don't want to get into politics here because of AT's rules but if the liberal trend continues in this country, we'll all have government mandated health care paid for by higher taxes on people that actually work for a living like most of us AND at the same time continue to lose hunting and fishing opportunities. It's their plan.


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

*Possible closing of Wolf Creek, Hidden Springs*

Possible closing of Wolf Creek, Hidden Springs angers residents 

By NATHANIEL WEST, Staff Writer

WINDSOR — After learning that Gov. Rod Blagojevich wants to close Wolf Creek State Park, which in turn would completely shut down Wolf Creek Riding Stables, owner Kelly Bland is champing at the bit to begin the battle to save her business.

“I have just begun my fight with the governor,” Bland said Thursday afternoon.

She’s not the only one.

State lawmakers vowed to fight the closure of Wolf Creek State Park and Hidden Springs State Forest in Shelby County, both of which appear on a list of recreational facilities apparently slated to get the ax. 

However, according to state Rep. Bob Flider, D-Mt. Zion, details are still very sketchy. In fact, he had to hear about the closings from the Illinois Department of Natural Resources following a fruitless call to the governor’s office.

“He didn’t even brief area legislators about it, which seems to me to be very poor form,” Flider said of the governor, a fellow Democrat.

“There are no details on this — what’s permanent, what’s temporary,” Flider added. He also said it is no coincidence that word of the closings went out while the governor is “out giving hugs” at the Democratic National Convention.

The two Shelby County facilities are among about two dozen state parks and other sites to be closed in October and November as a result of the state’s ongoing budget crisis.

Flider said he and other lawmakers are investigating whether the actions violate the State Facilities Closure Act, which requires hearings prior to turning off the proverbial switch. “This isn’t a decision (the governor) makes arbitrarily without a good fight,” said Flider.

Local tourism officials, meanwhile, said they are worried and angry.

Just this year, Bland won a five-year state contract to re-open the riding stables within Wolf Creek State Park, and she committed to $7,500 in capital improvements over the life of the agreement. She has already borrowed and invested that money, renovating a dilapidated barn, utilities and fencing.

The stables were slated to be mothballed for the year anyway on Nov. 1 — the date given for the state park closings — and then reopen April 1. So Bland believes she has five months to protest.

“Look what I might lose,” she said.

Freddie Fry, director of the Shelby County Office of Tourism, said, “Any recreation we lose is of course going to diminish us (and) put many businesses in jeopardy.”

Across Lake Shelbyville from Wolf Creek State Park are the three cabins that make up Wolf Creek Lodge. While owner Bruce Steinke is not too upset about a direct loss of business because of the park’s closure, the potential area-wide effects do concern him — especially given the popularity of Lake Shelbyville facilities.

“There’s not an empty room or camping spot in all of the state (parks) this weekend,” said Steinke. The closings “will have a direct bearing on the economic development for the entire area.”

In rural Strasburg near Hidden Springs State Forest, The Timbers Restaurant and Lodge caters to family reunions, corporate retreats and other outings, said owner Kathy Lessaris. Like Steinke, she does not rely directly on the state facility, which only attracts an average of two groups of hunters to her lodge each year.

But Lessaris also is fearful of the consequences the closings could have on the region. “I think it’s a huge blow to the whole area,” she said.

She added that, as its name implies, Hidden Springs State Forest “has always been a great kept secret.

“I guess now it’s really going to be secret.”


----------



## stewart032 (May 31, 2005)

IL_Hunter said:


> Possible closing of Wolf Creek, Hidden Springs angers residents
> 
> By NATHANIEL WEST, Staff Writer
> 
> ...


I hunt on Hiddin Springs and harvested my best buck (137" P&Y), try opening up the paper and finding out that your hunting spot and that you have muzzleloader tag to hunt this area will be closed because of our stupid dumb***** gov is deciding to make cuts. My prays go out to the women and men that work these parks for us to use and NOW they are being laid off. While our gov. is over in Denver Col. talking about how good the dems our and how the are going to create jobs and this and that while people in his home state our going to lose their jobs because they can't figure out how to spend more money up in Chicago with out takeing it out of the DNR. 

How come none of the parks way up NORTH aren't closing just the one's all around here. OH I KNOW WHY because we don't want to piss off the DEM VOTERS up their because they are scared that they will lose votes for OBAMA.

had to vent with probably more to come
Nick

P.S All prayers for RICK GOLBEL and his famliy at HIDDEN SPRINGS


----------

